# الالياف الضوئية



## ادريس حمي (30 يناير 2012)

ان مبدأ الالياف الضوئية يشير الى ظاهرة انتقال الضوء عبر الزجاج او الموصلات الاخرى
تستخدم الالياف الضوئة في ارسال المعلومات للمسافات البعيدة

بالمناسبة ان استخدام الاشارات الضوئية في نقل المعلومات مستخدمة منذ قديمة الزمان ولكن حاليا تتطورت الوسائط المستخدمة في هذا المجال

معظم الالياف في الزمن الحاضر تستخدم السيليكا لانه يسهل الحصول عليه نقيا وذا مرونة عالية
هنالك الياف تصنع من البوليمرات وانواع اخرى من الالياف الصناعية وتلك تستخدم للمسافات القصيرة نسبة لمعمل توهينها العالية مقارنة بالسيليكا



:76:​


----------



## ادريس حمي (30 يناير 2012)

*مكونات شبكة الالياف الضوئية*

يتكون من 
1-مصدر للنبضات الضوئية modulated light source يحول النبضات الكهربية الى ضوء 
2-هذه النبضات تمر عبر الالياف الى الطرف الاخر 
3- يتلقى هذه النبضات كاشف للضوء a photo detector, (usually a semiconductor device).
4- الكاشف يحول نبضات الضوء الى نبضات كهربية


----------



## ادريس حمي (30 يناير 2012)

يتكون الليف البصري من 
1-القلب الناقل core 
2-والعازل claddingللمؤثرات الخارجية 
3-اضافة الى التغليف الميكانيكي buffer


----------



## ادريس حمي (30 يناير 2012)

تصنف هذه الالياف على حسب ابعاد القلب وابعاد العازل المستخدم 
مثلا ليف بصري احادي النوع له القيمة التالية 9/125 µm مما يعني ان قطر القلب 9 µm وقطر العازل 125 µm مما يعني ان الbuffer يكون قطره 250 µm


----------



## ادريس حمي (30 يناير 2012)




----------



## ادريس حمي (30 يناير 2012)

وسنواص لاحقا باقي المعلومات التقنية


----------



## ferdos (30 يناير 2012)

مشكور  ننتظر المزيد


----------



## سموالمعالي (30 يناير 2012)

شكرا على شرحك


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (31 يناير 2012)

ألف شكر


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (4 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على الجهد و نطمع في المزيد


----------



## ادريس حمي (7 فبراير 2012)

تستخدم الكونكترات في وصل الالياف مع بعضها 
ويجب ان يؤمن الكونكتر اقل خسارة ممكنة للداتا وايضا يجب الا يتسبب في اي انعكاس للاشارة الضوئية
اضافة الى ان يكون رخيصا وسهل الحصول عليه


----------



## ادريس حمي (7 فبراير 2012)




----------



## ادريس حمي (7 فبراير 2012)

تصنع الكونكترات في العادة من السيراميك والمعادن القاسية اضافة الى بعض انواع السبائك
هنالك عدة انواع من الكونكترات متاحة في الاسواق
فهي تختلف في الشكل مثل الكونكترات الاسطوانية والعدسية وغيرها
في العدة تصنف على حسب تموضع الالياف فيها


----------



## ادريس حمي (7 فبراير 2012)




----------



## ادريس حمي (7 فبراير 2012)

مصطلح ال OTDR اختصار للكلمات The Optical Time Domain Reflectometer وهو جهاز يستخدم لتحديد خصائص الالياف الضوئية مفردة او لكل الشبكة





​عمليا يستخدم في تحديد فقدان القدرة والاعطال واماكن حدوثها بسرعة معقولة
والية عملها هي انها تحدد جودة عمل الالياف بقياس ال *Backscatter *
*وهي تعني انه عند حدوث مشاكل في الالياف هنالك بعض الاشارات تتشتت مرتدة بقيم مختلفة على حسب شدة المشكلة وتلك يتم قياسها بالجهاز اعلاه*


----------



## ادريس حمي (7 فبراير 2012)

وقد وافقت منظمات التقييس الدولية كthe International Telecommunication Union (ITU), على اعتبارقياس التشتت المرتد مقياسا اساسيا لتحديد مدى توهين شبكة الالياف المقاسة للاشارة
ويمكن استخدام هذه التقنية حتى داخل الشبكات المنصوبة
ويستعمل لقياس اطوال الشبكات اضافة الى سهولة استعماله وتوفره لكل العاملين في هذا الحقل


----------



## ادريس حمي (7 فبراير 2012)

ونواصل


----------



## afffif (9 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك اخى*


----------

